# Motobecane



## vguabiraba (Feb 22, 2006)

I want informations about road bikes MOTOBECANE...

Here in Brazil, we don´t know these bikes and i need informations about it to do buy one.

Tanks

Vinicius


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Do a search of the forums. Lots and lots about these bikes over the past year or so. They are not a very loved company to say the least but some people have had OK luck with them.


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*What makes sense to me*

The post above does not make sense to me. I have a couple of Motobecanes and love them.

Lately I have seen several posts by new buyers of Motobecanes and each and everyone I have read has been positive.

There seems to be a lot of resent posts on the Motobecane le Champion SL and they seem to be by people who really like them. In addition, several people have posted that many Motobecane models are the same as Fuji bikes from the same factory.

I suggest you search under 'motobecane' and you can see all comments.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Animosity*

Bikesdirect.com has schilled this board pretty heavily in the past. This has led to a lot of animosity toward the company. It's a lousy way to do business and it drove a lot of people to be quite angry. As far as there products, overall people have given a fairly positive review of them. Some are similar, if not one of, the fuji line. Others are unknowns. Parts are spec'd decently. Again, read the posts. The biggest complaint has been the complete lack of anyone to talk to. They do not provide a phone number and rely on email. This makes it VERY difficult to fully discuss the fit and other possible concerns. My two cents, buy from a local company that can properly fit you unless you already have the knowledge necessary to buy a bike based on it's measurements only and also have the ability to assemble, tune, and true/tighten the wheels once you get it. Otherwise you're paying a shop another 120.00 or more to do it (at least in my area).


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*Fit is easy to do*

in the 'old days' - Road bikes only came 19", 21", 23", 25"
and during the boom of road bikes noone complained their bike didnt fit
and we all road a lot

now bike shops are having a hard time competeing with sporting goods stores and online sellers - so people are being sold they must be fitted by a 'pro' for $100

BULL HOCKEY
anyone can fit them selves on a bike close enough to buy the right frame size
and no 'pro' can tell you how comfortable you will be when you ride a given bike

only way to know is buy it and ride it a lot more than any test ride


then; if you think you need a larger stem - try one
if you want to move your seat back - do it

and most every 'pro' that charges to size people probably suggests frames too small and cranks to long [plus suggesting aluminum or carbon when most people would be better off with steel]

this Fit Myth is a load of fertilizer


----------



## Krafcik (Nov 4, 2005)

*Motobecane and cycle spectrum*

Motobecane's are sold online through bikesdirect.com which is run by the bike shop cycle spectrum. I use to work at a cycle spectrum, and I personally would not touch the product. I walked in off the street, with 0 bike knowledge and was allowed to run the shop (INCLUDING REPAIRS). I promptly left 4 months later.


----------



## brokerecord (May 12, 2006)

*Motobecane ????*

Motobecane was a top bike up till about 80-85. I have a Grand Record I've had since 1974. It's still my favorite friend. You can borrow my truck and I'll buy your dinner, but, keep your grubby hands off my GRecord. It's carried me every where, with a multitude of different parts,sew-ups to 35mm Pasales.I bought another identical to it several years ago as a spare. I think all bikes now sold are made by a little woman in China. She pours a plastic mix in a mold and 3 mins later we have a new high preformance Motobecane, Trek, Raleigh, Shwinn, or Walmart Team Pro. I also have 1985 and 1987 steel Trek, a 1983 BridgeStone 700, and a1972 Peugeot. The question was is the Motobecane good,yes it is if it's a real Motobecane.


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*Taiwan vs China*

From what i can tell - No Motobecane bikes are made in China
They all seem to be made in Taiwan

There is a BIG difference between Taiwan and China - that many Americas do not seem to understand -- once you do understand it -- I think an educated buyer would want to ask any seller where their bike and its frame are made

I had been looking at Specialized and Cannondale carbon finber bikes - but decided no way once I found out the frames are from China

it seems Motobecane and Felt and some Giants are from Taiwan


----------



## brokerecord (May 12, 2006)

Sure I can believe that,and I know that Tiawan does make some good replacement parts! Such as Long Shen and Tek. My point was, that before out sourcing, if you bought an Itailian bike you got flair, good looks, precision handling and tight clearance. A French bike was lighter tubes, longer wheelbase,neat lugs and run of the mill parts, but, was a great long distance bike. An English bike was solid with sloppy brazing on the outside, bright paint and some fancy but rough lugs,and it would last forever. Japan bikes were state of the art, very plain and yet very pretty, solid and extra precise.But, they couldn't beat the Italian mystic! Then came USA late in the game and they mixed and matched parts,precise to the .0001", speciel lugs and speciel paint, but equel to or better then everyone else. The price started up and to keep pace,OUT SOURCING was the name of the game. But they all relied on their former reputations when in fact they were all being built in the same huge plants by people who had no interest in bikes except, that's where they worked at. The same applies here at home! Your LBS has to know something about bikes to survive. If you call a giant ware house who has the same part for 10% less, ask them a tech question???? Or which part do they recommend, natually it will be the highest priced one . It's all changed and not for the cyclists good. But,$$$. I wonder if in the year 2040 will the 2005 Trek Madonna be selling for 2xs what it cost today??


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*everyone has one*



brokerecord said:


> Sure I can believe that,and I know that Tiawan does make some good replacement parts! Such as Long Shen and Tek. My point was, that before out sourcing, if you bought an Itailian bike you got flair, good looks, precision handling and tight clearance. A French bike was lighter tubes, longer wheelbase,neat lugs and run of the mill parts, but, was a great long distance bike. An English bike was solid with sloppy brazing on the outside, bright paint and some fancy but rough lugs,and it would last forever. Japan bikes were state of the art, very plain and yet very pretty, solid and extra precise.But, they couldn't beat the Italian mystic! Then came USA late in the game and they mixed and matched parts,precise to the .0001", speciel lugs and speciel paint, but equel to or better then everyone else. The price started up and to keep pace,OUT SOURCING was the name of the game. But they all relied on their former reputations when in fact they were all being built in the same huge plants by people who had no interest in bikes except, that's where they worked at. The same applies here at home! Your LBS has to know something about bikes to survive. If you call a giant ware house who has the same part for 10% less, ask them a tech question???? Or which part do they recommend, natually it will be the highest priced one . It's all changed and not for the cyclists good. But,$$$. I wonder if in the year 2040 will the 2005 Trek Madonna be selling for 2xs what it cost today??



everyone has an opinion; mine is that for middle priced bikes - Taiwan does a better job than England, France or Italy EVER did - in fact - middle priced Italian has always been junk. Taiwan is about as good as Japan was at the peak -- not quite - but close

Still - all in all - if you are buying ride, value, and workmanship - you can not beat Taiwan today


----------



## brokerecord (May 12, 2006)

Let me try one more time to clear up my answer. A Raleigh was owned and operated out of England untill about 198?. A Puegeot and Motobecane was owned and operated from France. Cresent was In Sweden. Colnago,Attala,Rossin and Viner were from Italy. Now these companies are just a letterhead. They don't make nothing any more. China, Tiawan,and possible India make the bikes with the big Reputations. So why not save a lot of $$$$ and just buy a Chen Yang Pro? They are all the same. And that is why some men 50-60 years old won't ride a new bike,they don't need the latest fad every year to feel good about riding,we ride because it's a life time commitment to inner peace. That's why we don't get offended when someone passes us and nods or speaks. It just all changed when it became a big $$$$ move instead of a great, life time, pasttime.


----------



## brokerecord (May 12, 2006)

Please accept my apoligies to all the people on this link. My opinions on the classic retros were placed on this site by my mistake. I will go back to the Elders section and if need be, you may pop me in the head with a Silca Frame pump. Silver with a Campy steel head of course.


----------



## LBK (Apr 18, 2006)

collectorvelo said:


> From what i can tell - No Motobecane bikes are made in China
> They all seem to be made in Taiwan


So? It doesn't make any difference.


collectorvelo said:


> There is a BIG difference between Taiwan and China


Sounds like you never been to China. I recommend you to travel more.



collectorvelo said:


> I had been looking at Specialized and Cannondale carbon finber bikes - but decided no way once I found out the frames are from China


So you basically picked your bike based on where it's made? Not because how it performs? Do you know anything about bikes?


----------



## brokerecord (May 12, 2006)

Never been to China and don't want to go. And I'd say yes, over the last 35 years I've probably adjusted more hubs, BBs, and head sets, including cleaning threads and truing surfaces not to mention, adding braze ons for friends and building several dozen wheels,then the average. Unless they are a shop mechanic by trade. Like I said, it makes no differance what country they are from to me. But there is no choice now. It started out someone asked about a Motobecane and now I'm being charged because I don't travel enough. The legs are the performance, the bike is a vehicle. To me, hand made one at a time by a person who will tell you his name and you can respect his expertice is much more important then, this year's model is 14 grams lighter then last years old obselete model! See, I love, respect, and favor craftsmanship. Is there anything wrong with that?


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*it matters to me*



LBK said:


> So? It doesn't make any difference.
> 
> Sounds like you never been to China. I recommend you to travel more.
> 
> ...


China opposes us in our attempt to keep Iran from getting the Bomb

China will not let Tibet be free

China has prisioners in jail for speaking out against the government

China allows and promotes children working in salve conditions

China threaths to invade and take over Taiwan and convert them from a free country to their 'better system'

sounds like to me; you have never been to Cuba
also sounds like you do not care where your money goes

i prefer my money go to a country where people are not throw in jail for saying the government sucks [which it surely does in china]


----------



## LBK (Apr 18, 2006)

collectorvelo said:


> China opposes us in our attempt to keep Iran from getting the Bomb
> 
> China will not let Tibet be free
> 
> ...


OMG....you know what? I've been to Cuba. puhahahah. How ignorant. What do you mean by "invade"? Do you know that they are infact same country? Anyway, dId I ask you about their governments? I thought we were talking bikes?


I'll just stop wasting my time now replying to ya.


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*part of a bike*



LBK said:


> OMG....you know what? I've been to Cuba. puhahahah. How ignorant. What do you mean by "invade"? Do you know that they are infact same country? Anyway, dId I ask you about their governments? I thought we were talking bikes?
> 
> 
> I'll just stop wasting my time now replying to ya.



A big part of a bike is how you feel about it

I feel better about a bike with a frame from Taiwan than one from China - and I feel better about myself for caring

by the way; Taiwan and China are not the same country - that is and has been the policy of the USA for decades


----------



## Cfrone1 (Apr 26, 2006)

I will try to offer an answer/observation on the original question regarding Motobecane.

They were nice bikes back in the day. Currently, someone (Cycles Spectrum) owns the rights to use the name on a line of bikes they source from overseas (not that there is anything wrong with that) and sell. It is basically a private label bike. You cannot get comparison prices from other dealers, since there are not any. You cannot test ride them, unless you live near Cycles Spectrum.

That being said, they use a lot of similar parts as everyone else does (Shimano, SR, Truvative, Pro Max, Cheng Shin, etc.) Here is the issue. Just like everyone else, the factory builds them to thier spec, which usually will cut corners to save a few $$$. Ad thier customer service is horrible! Like someone else pointed out, try and talk to a live person. FORGET IT! And for other types of bikes (like dual suspension) try and get vendor specific items (like bushing kits, etc.) a few years from now. No way...

We have seen lots of these bikes from customers bringing them in over the years. Silly basic design mistakes (wrong cable housings, inproper bottom bracket lengths, bad frame finishing, missing parts, etc.). We just this week had a single speed/track style road bike come in with the worst chain line I have seen in years due to the wrong BB. You have to almost TRY to screw up the chainline on a single speed, or just not care. The customer tryed for a week to get help from the company, then just gave up and paid us for the proper BB and installation because he just wanted to ride. After he paid for the bike, shipping and handling, build, and new BB, he could have just bought the Raleigh Rush Hour from me, had a better fit, and free mechanical support along with a better spec.

Motobecane, Ibex, Performance, etc....Heres an idea. Go to a good shop, test ride some bikes, get a good fit, and buy a bike from a reputable company. You will be glad for years to come...


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Cfrone1 said:


> Motobecane, Ibex, Performance, etc....Heres an idea. Go to a good shop, test ride some bikes, get a good fit, and buy a bike from a reputable company. You will be glad for years to come...


I would not link PB's house brand (Scattante) with Moto in any way shape or form. You can walk in to a PB store, inspect their actual bikes, and even do a short test ride. You can call PB & speak with a real person for customer support. In my experience, PB's staff has been about as knowledgeable as the ave LBS- and usu more friendly.
BTW- Although I have bought plenty of stuff from PB, I have not purchased a bike from them. I ended up buying a Cannondale from another LBS.


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*you can walk in lots of stores*

I am not sure it matters - if you know what you are looking at
but you can walk in bikesdirect strores and test Motobecanes
you can walk in other stores and test Motobecanes also -- I saw some in a shop in San Deigo - but they mainly had mountain bikes

but weather it is bikesdirect, performance, scott, ibex, or whoever - the point of an online bike is the deal -- and as such these sellers have to beat stores


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

brokerecord said:


> Motobecane was a top bike up till about 80-85. I have a Grand Record I've had since 1974. It's still my favorite friend. You can borrow my truck and I'll buy your dinner, but, keep your grubby hands off my GRecord. It's carried me every where, with a multitude of different parts,sew-ups to 35mm Pasales.I bought another identical to it several years ago as a spare. I think all bikes now sold are made by a little woman in China. She pours a plastic mix in a mold and 3 mins later we have a new high preformance Motobecane, Trek, Raleigh, Shwinn, or Walmart Team Pro. I also have 1985 and 1987 steel Trek, a 1983 BridgeStone 700, and a1972 Peugeot. The question was is the Motobecane good,yes it is if it's a real Motobecane.



Not the same company.


----------



## marcosasborges (Mar 13, 2007)

vguabiraba said:


> I want informations about road bikes MOTOBECANE...
> 
> Here in Brazil, we donÂ´t know these bikes and i need informations about it to do buy one.
> 
> ...


Caro Vinicius,

Estou começando a revender as bicicletas MOTOBECANE no Brasil, em abril chega um primeiro lote de bicicletas full carbon. O modelo vai ser a immortal pro. Se tiver interesse em saber detalhes me avise. Vai aí o site oficial nos EUA onde dá para conhece-las melhor. www.motobecane.com


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

olhe aqui, meu amigo.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=88543


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Motobecane= rebadged Fuji. They are the same bikes. Someone on here was talking about poor quality on these bikes. Not anymore than any other bike. The downfall would be that the bike is sold online. It's a great way to get a deal being that a bike that cost $3,000 real only cost the shop around $1,200- $1,500 anyway. Now you can get one for close to what the bike shops buy them for. People don't like to talk about that. Customer service probably does suck, but the fit and finish on these bikes are good. There are quite a few shops here in Southern California that sell Motobecane. I personally ride Felt road bikes but I'd take a Moto any day of the week. In fact, I'm thinking of ordering the 15.5 lb Le Champion SL. The specs are great. Motobecane might not be the prestigious bike it used to be but It's still a darn good bike. Read the reviews by actual owners. Most of them say nothing but good things about them.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

LBK said:


> So? It doesn't make any difference.
> 
> Sounds like you never been to China. I recommend you to travel more.
> 
> ...



I agree with both of you but Velo makes sense. Most high quality bikes are made in Taiwan. Low quality bikes are made in China. Good example are department stores. Those are bikes made in China. That's not to say that China couldn't possibly make a good bike. It's just that 90% of the bikes from China are low quality department store machines.


----------

